# Removing factory installed radio?



## Bjoern (May 29, 2005)

Hi, does any one know how to remove the center plastic cover, surrounding the factory installed radio on the dashboard?
Hope someone can help, have already my new Pioneer receiver and have trouble waiting to use it!!
My X-trail is the 2005 model with the new dashboard design.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Bj,
The cover molding surrounding the radio and dash controls is simply "snapped in" (so screws). Simply start pulling at the bottom below the climate controls, and slowly make your way up. Watch for the wires attached to the 2wd/4wd selector and hazard switch...

CLick here fo dash picture


----------



## Bjoern (May 29, 2005)

Hi Valboo, thanks for your help, I will try that. Hope it not breaks...
Funny, your climate controls don't look like mine!
Got another question for you, after watching your car on cardomain, have you switched the speakers in the doors to new ones, and if, was it easy?
By the way, I really like your carseats.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Bj,

thanks, I had my car seats redone early in the year; here is the link if you are interested:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=84869 

As for the speakers, yes I did change the 4 door speakers.
You can find lots about this if you use the "SEARCH" function.

Use this link for example and scroll down to post # 840 to see how it is done:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48895&page=56&pp=15&highlight=speaker


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey ValBoo. I installed my stereo instead of stock one. And now can't find a kit to put around it. I noticed that you installed yours in the little compartment underneath it. Can you please tell me how you did it? If i cant find a proper encloser, i may try doing it your way.
Thanks.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

My point exactly,
difficult to make it fit the big enclosure so I just kept the stock radio there and added my Alpine below. I did not actually do it, but they just removed the box and used the standard hardware provided with the Alpine to set it in place. no other trim was needed it fits almost like a glove.


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

I installed my apline in the area - and a stock "pocket" area was fitted. I know have 2 pockets. I know seems a little redundant to have 2 pockets but its better then having 2 decks :thumbup: 

I will take some pics this weekend and get them uploaded.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Pics of disassembled dash*

I'm thinking of putting a Car PC in my X-Trail, so I figured I'd have a looksee behind the scenes to see how different components might fit. I documented the process with some photos, which can be found here:

http://pierreseguin.ca/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=25&page=1

Hopefully this is useful to other curious folk.


----------

